
Why Generation Y is unhappy - jrs235
http://brightside.me/article/why-generation-y-is-unhappy-11105/
======
aries1980
One thing I miss is the mention of constant distraction. When I was kid, we
had no phones (not even landline), had no internet, so I had loads of chance,
to focus over hours on problems, do coding, in silence (no music). I learnt
very quickly and had a good idea what I will be learning about/working on the
next days. I think many of the problems were just tough and required
uninterrupted focus what I would not be able achieve these days.

